# Display of Focus Points



## Glenn NK (Aug 9, 2014)

When I first used LR (first version) I thought one could display the focus points used during image capture.

How and where does one do this?  Or can it be done?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't know about the firs version(s) but the present version does not show focus points...(pity).
Roelof


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 9, 2014)

The lack of standard data handling of Focus points by the various camera manufacturers has kept the Lightroom from implementing this feature.  For those of us who only use one focus point, it isn't a big deal.


----------



## Glenn NK (Aug 9, 2014)

RikkFlohr said:


> The lack of standard data handling of Focus points by the various camera manufacturers has kept the Lightroom from implementing this feature.  For those of us who only use one focus point, it isn't a big deal.



True enough.

In any event, I think I confused it with Canon's DPP.


----------



## Tajhad (Jun 30, 2018)

Aperture had this feature. Is there any chance of Lightroom introducing this feature in the future ?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 30, 2018)

There are multiple plugins available for this like:
musselwhizzle/Focus-Points 
or 
Show Focus Points Plugin for Lightroom


----------

